
Climate change is turning some sea turtle populations 99% female - ShubhamBadal
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/sea-turtles-climate-change-1.4479547
======
phs318u
The canaries in the coal mine keep dying and we still can’t collectively
muster sufficient political will to change things top down. Change is slowly
coming from the bottom up. Whether it will be sufficient to forestall the
worst impacts is a pretty big gamble.

~~~
NicoJuicy
And the world can blame Trump and America.

I know it's not true, but I don't think actions of the past ( eg. Obama) can
save blame in the public eye from the present ( Trump ), I know it's
shortsighted, but will the rest of the world realize

